# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  SE VENDE QUINUA ORGÁNICA, CONVENCIONAL Y CODEX

## Comercial1

- trabajamos con puntualidad , calidad y confianza. - certificación USDA ORGANIC - EUROPA - JAS - CONTROL UNIÓN HACCP CODEX . - fichas técnicas de los productos  - fábrica ubicada en Av. San Juan Nro. 1377 Urb. Santa Martha - Ate, Lima  Perú.  * Cualquier cotización de desean pueden alcanzar por mail o por whatsapp   Saludos a todos que tenga buen día   *Contacto: Dany Navarro Salazar  Cargo: Ejecutivo Comercial  mail: comercial1@industriadegranos.com.pe  cel. + Whatsapp: 954744415 Oficina Central: (+51 1) 7175581*Temas similares: VENDEMOS QUINUA ORGÁNICA, CONVENCIONAL Y CODEX. SE VENDE CHIA CONVENCIONAL Y ORGANICA VENDEMOS QUINUA ORGÁNICA, CONVENCIONAL Y CODEX. quinua orgánica y convencional quinua orgánica y convencional

----------


## Comercial1

Hola por favor quiero información

----------

